# Are magnets in a squan legal?



## Y2k1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey all, I was gonna test out how putting magnets in the e slice of a squan would help in stabilizing it, and I realized it may not be comp legal. Is there anything on that. (Sorry if its an obvious reg).


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 24, 2017)

I haven't checked but I don't see why it would be given that magnetised 3x3 4x4 etc are perfectly fine.


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 24, 2017)

It shouldn't be a problem i think, it's only a problem if the magnets in some way tell if you have parity or not, like can happen on 4x4 I believe, but I'm not expert on magnets so idk


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 24, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> It shouldn't be a problem i think, it's only a problem if the magnets in some way tell if you have parity or not, like can happen on 4x4 I believe, but I'm not expert on magnets so idk


Magnets in 4x4 workwork fine and don't fail due to parity.


----------



## Y2k1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah I was suspecting it'd be fine, thanks all


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 24, 2017)

The regulations don't actually mention magnets, so there's no reason square-1 would be treated any differently from other puzzles. As long as the magnets don't give extra functionality that isn't available on a normal cube, it's allowed. 

Honestly, I think it would be great if every square-1 had magnets in. It would save all of this hassle of having to put the little pieces of cardboard in after scrambling.


----------

